# Contact lens anyone use the Specsavers direct debit scheme



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

After many years I've decided to give contact lenses another go I have a high astigmatism so in the past they have not really being successful . I've had a trial but waiting now for my appointment but was trying to find out about the scheme whereby you have the lens each month don't seem to be forthcoming and getting the information,, costs , how are you tied etc , the man doing the test did tell me about it but I didn't really take it all in so I telephoned to ask the receptionist how it worked, and was told they will explain the scheme at your appointment , anyone use this scheme if not where do you buy your lens from.
I'm asking as I do I like to have all information at my Fingertips rather than having to digest it all in what could be a rush


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

My daughter used them for several years and found them to be very good.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I use it, one toric and one normal contact, a 'free' pair of glasses every two years, 'free' eye test and contact check. £25 a month. 

You can quit when you like, but may have to pay a little if your first payment doesn't cover the cost of your first contacts:


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes, I was on the lens scheme they did for ages.

I don't think you are tied in at all. I paid by monthly direct debit - think it was £11.50 at the time for lenses you could keep in all day. Monthly disposables.

Every three months got a parcel with 3 pairs of lenses and 2 bottles of fluid. If you lose a lens, just pop to Specsavers and they will replace it.

My other half has the monthly lenses that he keeps in for a full month (I take mine out at night) and he just gets the 3 pairs on lenses in the post. 

If you miss a check up for any length of time, they stop sending them to you.

I now buy my lenses and fluid online. Exact same lenses. I just go to the opticians for an eye test. Vision Express now, but only because work gets vouchers for them.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Awh thank you all. I was trying to get some idea of the cost as I think I may have misunderstood what the optician said I thought he said £60 a month which was obviously ludicrous so I was mistaken. Obviously need to get my ear tested to.
I've Googled my prescription online and like you Vanessa I have a high astigmatism in both eyes therefore have to have the monthlies
The toric proclear XR. Specsavers don't show a price for these online although other places to seems they are between £25 to £30 for 3.
So guessing that would make them around £50 for three pairs


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I ended up getting mine on-line, much cheaper, those were dailies though i can't comment on other types.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been on the Specsavers DD system for about 10 years and find it very good. I'm now on the £25 quoted above and it is the daily lens scheme. You are not tied in by a contract and you can pause it at any time, without penalty, should you find you have accumulated a surplus of lenses. I have an astigmatism in one eye - I can't say to what degree but I suspect it's not to bad as I can wear the normal lenses. HTH.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mine are the monthly toric xl for astigmatism. Seems they are the only ones that I can use but doing just fine at the moment much better than I did first time around . Did join the scheme with specsavers, proclear toric xl


----------

